# Codd Bottle gaskets?



## rogertc1 (Feb 22, 2022)

Geting into Codd bottles. I am trying to find new gaskets for Codd Bottles. Maybe someone has substituted one?  I have searched the web finding nothing even from India.  I am in USA   Thanks  Roger


----------



## rogertc1 (Feb 24, 2022)

Guess do not exist?


----------



## TROG (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi Roger, Have you tried using an O,ring


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 24, 2022)

Have you tried emailing any of the Codd bottle manufacturers in India?  I doubt that anyone just sells them online since the demand for them is pretty limited, but if you offer to buy some at a premium off the company that uses them they might agree to it.

Otherwise like Trog says, an O-ring might work, and if you're just going for the look rather than making the bottle actually functional then I'm sure it would work.


----------



## rogertc1 (Feb 25, 2022)

Thank you all.


----------

